# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Wat doen laxeermiddelen met je?

## mirandax

Beste mensen,

mijn naam is Miranda 
en ben zestien jaar.

Ik heb een vraagje.
Wat doet laxeerpillen nou eigenlijk met je?
Bij mij staat vastgesteld dat ik een eetstoornis heb, en ik gebruik regelmatig laxeermiddelen. Ik krijg er diarree van, maar wat gebeurt er nou in je lichaam?
verlies ik vocht of vet?

liefs, Miranda :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Je verliest enkel vocht en maakt je darmen 'lui' waardoor er meer vet wordt opgeslagen dan verbrand .. dus; van de laxeermiddelen afblijven!!

----------


## mirandax

> Je verliest enkel vocht en maakt je darmen 'lui' waardoor er meer vet wordt opgeslagen dan verbrand .. dus; van de laxeermiddelen afblijven!!


Maar een vriendin van mij die is er 5 kg mee afgevallen!
En ik gebruik het ook regelmatig, mijn darmen zijn toch
al gesloopt, nu..
ik heb ook chroom en appelazijn gebruikt...

Liefs, Miranda

----------


## dotito

Is zoals Agnes, hier al vermeld, blijf er gewoon vanaf. Is zo gevaarlijk met der tijd als je dat blijft gebruiken.
Je vriendin zal wel van iets anders zijn afgevallen, van laxeermiddelen val je niet af meid, geloof dat aub niet.
Heb mensen gekend in ziekenhuis die jaren lang laxeermiddelen hebben gebruikt, met gevolg dat ze een stoma dragen nu, doordat de darmen met de jaren helemaal geperforeerd waren. Zoek het allemaal maar eens op op google.

Weet je als je wilt afvallen doe het dan in samenspraak met een diëtist.

Lieve groetjes Do

----------


## mirandax

> Is zoals Agnes, hier al vermeld, blijf er gewoon vanaf. Is zo gevaarlijk met der tijd als je dat blijft gebruiken.
> Je vriendin zal wel van iets anders zijn afgevallen, van laxeermiddelen val je niet af meid, geloof dat aub niet.
> Heb mensen gekend in ziekenhuis die jaren lang laxeermiddelen hebben gebruikt, met gevolg dat ze een stoma dragen nu, doordat de darmen met de jaren helemaal geperforeerd waren. Zoek het allemaal maar eens op op google.
> 
> Weet je als je wilt afvallen doe het dan in samenspraak met een diëtist.
> 
> Lieve groetjes Do



Hihi nee. Ik heb een eetstoornis, ik moet juist aankomen. Maar de stem in m'n kop die blijft maar zeuren. Ik moet vechten van de dokter, maar ik kan het niet.  :Frown: 
Mijn vriendin ligt ook in het ziekenhuis, ze heeft een enorm ondergewicht en stond laatst weer onder de koude douche waardoor ze is onderkoeld geraakt ofzo, en toen moest ze met spoed naar het ziekenhuis (haar ouders hebben haar in der ondergoed mee genomen en later is haar vader met wat kleren gekomen), gelukkig leeft ze nog, maar ze moet nu naar een eetstoornis kliniek, en waarschijnlijk naar dezelfde als mij.
Afschuwelijk.:'(

----------


## dotito

Wat ik niet goed begrijp is dat je een laxeermiddel gebruikt, terwijl je een eetstoornis hebt :Confused: 
Waarom neem je die dan, je zegt zelf dat je ondergewicht hebt. Daar kan ik met mijn verstand niet goed bij......

Wens je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte toe  :Wink: 

Lieve groetjes

----------


## bea1957

Miranda,ik heb 22jaar laxeermiddelen gebruikt.Ik wou nooit dik worden en zeer stom gedaan.Wat nu ben 54jaar en mijn darmen zijn lui en spastisch geworden en chronisch.Dus dat is voor mijn leve lang,en dat doet verschrikkelijk zeer.Probeer het niet met laxeerpillen,gewoon de voeding.En als je het niet alleen kan,ga gewoon eens praten met een dieettiste.Sterkte knuffels van Beatje

----------


## marieke smith

beste Miranda
laxeermiddel doet niets goeds met je lichaam, je verliest er geen vet door het maakt alleen je darmen kapot. zoals je in andere reacties al hebt gelezen kan je er heel ziek van worden en eindige met een stoma! dat wil je niet.
ik denk de laatste tijd best veel na over dit onderwerp en ben toch benieuwd, jij gebruikt laxeermiddel. maar ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat dat legaal is voor een minderjarige. voor medicijnen moet je ook 18+ zijn. geld dit niet voor dit soort verwoestende middelen?
ik hoop dat je reageert op mijn reactie want ik ben er erg benieuwd naar !
alvast bedankt.
Marieke

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben Mirthe, ik heb een keer een hele fles laxeermiddel gedronken.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## Peetje69

> Hallo ik ben Mirthe, ik heb een keer een hele fles laxeermiddel gedronken.
> Toi toi toi!!!


Ja Mirthe340....dat is een goed advies....not!

@Miranda: als je wilt afvallen, gebruik dan in ieder geval geen hele fles laxeermiddel maar gewoon je boerenverstand: gezonder eten en drinken en meer bewegen. Ik ben zelf ruim 10 kilo afgevallen door het op deze wijze te doen in combinatie met een dagelijkse kopje Feiyan afslankthee voor de detox en om mijn zwakke momenten goed door te komen.

----------

